# VLR for PS Vita or 3DS?



## DragorianSword (Dec 25, 2012)

So I certainly want to buy Virtue's Last Reward, because I loved 999, but I have a 3DS and a PS Vita and don't know which version to choose.

I have just a normal 3DS so based on the screen size I would pick the PS Vita version, but maybe the 2 screens is more of a plus for the controls in this game.

So which would you recommend?


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2012)

The Vita version apparently has less issues with bugs than the 3DS version apparently. A puzzle room froze on me and after I finished an ending, the game crashed on me. Fortunately my save was ok but I nearly did shit myself.

3DS version would be easier to play regarding doing the puzzles. Using a stylus in much easier than using your finger as you would have to on a Vita (unless you buy a capacitive touch screen stylus).

Also take into account there's no english voice acting in the European version of the game because Rising Star Games seemingly didn't give a shit about licensing it. Personally I prefer listening to voice acting in english so this was a blow me.

If I were you, I'd import the US Vita version. The controls would be a pain but least the game would perform better and you get to listen to the glorious and amazing english dub  an actual choice for the VA.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 25, 2012)

Yep, the UK version of VLR has some bugs but i think its gonna be later fixed in the European version.
HINT:The game was not released outside of UK. Germany release date is Spring 2013.


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> The Vita version apparently has less issues with bugs than the 3DS version apparently. A puzzle room froze on me and after I finished an ending, the game crashed on me. Fortunately my save was ok but I nearly did shit myself.
> 
> 3DS version would be easier to play regarding doing the puzzles. Using a stylus in much easier than using your finger as you would have to on a Vita (unless you buy a capacitive touch screen stylus).
> 
> ...


 
Ok so I think I'll take the PS Vita version then.

I actually wanted the Japanese voice acting, but I guess it would be nice that I could switch to english if I wanted just for the fun of it.
I have a 15-euro-off coupon for a local gamestore but I could use that for P4: Golden when it comes out in february here.


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 25, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Yep, the UK version of VLR has some bugs but i think its gonna be later fixed in the European version.
> HINT:The game was not released outside of UK. Germany release date is Spring 2013.


We just have the english version at our gamestores, so we don't have to wait for a translation.
All gamers here play in english so no one bothers translating any 12+ handheld game to dutch.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 25, 2012)

DragorianSword said:


> We just have the english version at our gamestores, so we don't have to wait for a translation.
> All gamers here play in english so no one bothers translating any 12+ handheld game to dutch.


 
Well Rising Star Games said that they fixed the bug in the carts they shipped.
Dunno if ur gonna get the bugged one.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 25, 2012)

Wait.... u got VLR for Christmas but still u want to buy it?


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 25, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Wait.... u got VLR for Christmas but still u want to buy it?


No no I still have to 'get' the game.
It's the presents my parents are going to give me, but since they don't know a thing about games they just repay me the money.
Also we don't give each other presents for christmas but at New Year.
We don't have Santa Clause here but Sinterklaas on the 6th of decembre (which is actually basically the same thing but he looks a little different, even the name is similar) but that's only for the little kids.
And at New Years Eve both the grown-ups and the kids get presents.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 25, 2012)

DragorianSword said:


> No no I still have to 'get' the game.
> It's the presents my parents are going to give me, but since they don't know a thing about games they just repay me the money.
> Also we don't give each other presents for christmas but at New Year.
> We don't have Santa Clause here but Sinterklaas on the 6th of decembre (which is actually basically the same thing but he looks a little different, even the name is similar) but that's only for the little kids.
> And at New Years Eve both the grown-ups and the kids get presents.


 
Well then
Vita version= no bugs,hard to play,better graphics,English and Japanese Voices
3DS version=bug,easy to play,3D graphics,Japanese Voices(there is a Demo is eShop so u can try it, just change the Location to UK cause only UK has the Demo)


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 25, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Well then
> Vita version= no bugs,hard to play,better graphics,English and Japanese Voices
> 3DS version=bug,easy to play,3D graphics,Japanese Voices(there is a Demo is eShop so u can try it, just change the Location to UK cause only UK has the Demo)


Oh right there's a demo.
I'll try that thanks.


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2012)

The demo froze on me.

Yes, even the fucking demo has issues with bugs.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 25, 2012)

If you live in Europe, Vita for voice-acting.

North America, get the 3DS version thanks to the resistive touchscreen, 3D if you like that and dual-screens for jotting down notes.


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> If you live in Europe,


 
If only there was a way where he could reveal his location.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> If only there was a way where he could reveal his location.


If only.

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2012)

I actually had no problem with the 3DS version, at all. No freezing, no bugs, nothing. Only thing was spelling mistakes in the text lol. But then again, I did kind of keep my 3DS on for like 2 weeks straight...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm a ninty fan but it's better on the vita.
But I'll go with the 3ds version cause of 3d graphics.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> I'm a ninty fan but it's better on the vita.
> But I'll go with the 3ds version cause of 3d graphics.


 
How is it better on the Vita? They're the exact same game :/ Even the graphics aren't better.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

Just buy the fucking game for the cheapest price on the system you use the most.

Let's not turn this into a 3DS vs. Vita thread. It's the same game, there's minor differences between the two, minor enough that it doesn't even matter.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2012)

DragorianSword said:


> No no I still have to 'get' the game.
> It's the presents my parents are going to give me, but since they don't know a thing about games they just repay me the money.
> Also we don't give each other presents for christmas but at New Year.
> We don't have Santa Clause here but Sinterklaas on the 6th of decembre (which is actually basically the same thing but he looks a little different, even the name is similar) but that's only for the little kids.
> And at New Years Eve both the grown-ups and the kids get presents.


lolololol
'sinterklaas' is here at  dec for us lol and we also have santa  (kerstman) :


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 25, 2012)

riyaz said:


> lolololol
> 'sinterklaas' is here at dec for us lol and we also have santa  (kerstman) :


Well yeah Santa exists here too, but more because of all the publicity and american christmass movies etc.
Originally there was only Sinterklaas in Belgium and the Netherlands.
It depends from family to family what they celebrate I guess.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2012)

DragorianSword said:


> Well yeah Santa exists here too, but more because of all the publicity and american christmass movies etc.
> Originally there was only Sinterklaas in Belgium and the Netherlands.
> It depends from family to family what they celebrate I guess.


yeah i guess your right


----------



## Devin (Dec 25, 2012)

I've played the Vita version and the controls aren't bad at all. You don't even have to use the touch screen as it lets you use the analog sticks. I bought it over the 3DS version because of the following.


Cheaper on PSN Store. (Dunno if that holds true now. As the game isn't brand new anymore.)
I prefer gaming on my Vita.
I still think it looks better on the Vita. May just be my personal opinion.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> The demo froze on me.
> 
> Yes, even the fucking demo has issues with bugs.


Interesting. Could the bug be related to the 3DS' firmware?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Just buy the fucking game for the cheapest price on the system you use the most.
> 
> Let's not turn this into a 3DS vs. Vita thread. It's the same game, there's minor differences between the two, minor enough that it doesn't even matter.


Tell that people whose game crashed and save corrupted on them after they got all endings but the true one...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

WiiUBricker said:


> Tell that people whose game crashed and save corrupted on them after they got all endings but the true one...


 
It adds replay value.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It adds replay value.


You are a troll.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

WiiUBricker said:


> You are a troll.


 
I'm an aficionado of dry humor.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2012)

The best time to get Virtue's Last Reward for those who don't have a PSVita yet has actually passed - Amazon was holding a neat event where you could get any PSVita Bundle and you'd get VLR for free, t'was held between December 15th and December 22nd so those interested in the system and the game missed out big time.

 Source

But alas, PSVita has no game so we don't report those kinds of things - I only learned about it today.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Dec 25, 2012)

IMHO the 3DS version wins it because of the superior touch screen. Though I love the Vita and want to play it's version for the trophies I feel I would have had to play through with a pen and paper as the in game note book is quite unresponsive.

If you are afraid of the glitch, never save in puzzle rooms- something I never do anyway because like 999 it is possible to make an ireversable error without noticing- and when in the PEC talk to Clover through the window before tapping the exit. (that is as spoiler free as it can be but it will mean no lost save game)


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2012)

Weaselpipe said:


> IMHO the 3DS version wins it because of the superior touch screen.


With all due respect, Capacitive > Resistive 99% of the time. The only instance where a resistive screen is better is for, as you mentioned, pen writing.

That, and do you guys seriously make that many notes in the game that it becomes a chore? It's not like you're writing a novel in it - you're just writing down a few letters or numbers.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 25, 2012)

3ds version is better only the fanboys say other wise


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 25, 2012)

If you have a PS Vita and 3DS, no matter what you say, the PS Vita version is the one to choose due to the bugs in the 3DS version. Who would choose a buggy game over the same but bugfree game?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2012)

Valwin said:


> 3ds version is better only the fanboys say other wise


Guys, look!

This sentence can be used as an example in dictionaries of idioms, under _"The pot calling the kettle black"!_


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Dec 25, 2012)

Which ever you can get for cheaper I would buy lol exact same game with or without bugs you play for the story not how pretty it looks


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2012)

WiiUBricker said:


> If you have a PS Vita and 3DS, no matter what you say, the PS Vita version is the one to choose due to the bugs in the 3DS version. Who would choose a buggy game over the same but bugfree game?


 
Nintendo fanboys do.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Dec 25, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> With all due respect, Capacitive > Resistive 99% of the time. The only instance where a resistive screen is better is for, as you mentioned, pen writing.
> 
> That, and do you guys seriously make that many notes in the game that it becomes a chore? It's not like you're writing a novel in it - you're just writing down a
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2012)

Weaselpipe said:


> What exactly do you need a touchscreen on a phone, tablet or gaming device for if not precision writing or drawing? There are chapters on Golden Abyss where you have to randomly spam your digit all over the screen to touch things that on a resistive screen would hit instantly. I am not anti Vita I must stress, as I use mine a lot more than the 3DS
> 
> I made a lot of notes as I have a 6 month old baby and find myself being continuously interrupted, so it is handy not to have to re investigate if you lose your train of thought. If you are Memo the Memory man good on you but I am not


On a phone or a tablet, maybe, but definitely not on a gaming device. Loads of games require multitouch controls which Capacitive screens support natively and Resistive screens don't or they do it really poorly. I have Uncharted: Golden Abyss and either I didn't run into the section you're talking about or I'm just _"that good"_ at using the screen.

I am a Memo the Memory Man in a lot of ways, yes, but I did outline that Resistive screens are superior when it comes to precise writing. From a gaming angle though they're not, which is why most modern devices no longer use them.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> Nintendo fanboys do.


Wrong, Nintendo fanboys don't have a PS Vita to begin with.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

Holy shit you're not drawing the Mona Lisa here, I don't think the captive vs. resistive thing is that big a difference.

EDIT: And a quick search on Amazon shows captive styli are like $10. If it's that big a deal go fucking buy one.


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2012)

How the fuck did this thread descend into such batshitary?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> How the fuck did this thread descend into such batshitary?


 
It's GBAtemp and it's a thread pitting the 3DS vs. the Vita.

I think it's self explanatory.


----------



## Arras (Dec 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Holy shit you're not drawing the Mona Lisa here, I don't think the captive vs. resistive thing is that big a difference.
> 
> EDIT: And a quick search on Amazon shows captive styli are like $10. If it's that big a deal go fucking buy one.


From what I've heard capacitive styli are still noticeably less precise than resistive screens because of the way they work though. IMO resistive is better for precise touching/tapping, writing and drawing, capacitive is better for swiping, multitouch, gestures and that sort of thing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

Arras said:


> From what I've heard capacitive styli are still noticeably less precise than resistive screens because of the way they work though. IMO resistive is better for precise touching/tapping, writing and drawing, capacitive is better for swiping, multitouch, gestures and that sort of thing.


 
Still, you're taking quickie notes I'm guessing, you don't need to do an accurate redrawing of the Sistine Chapel. Like it seems as though people here see a captive touchscreen as the equivalent of using a paintbrush to take notes in class.

It's not that fucking hard people.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Dec 25, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> On a phone or a tablet, maybe, but definitely not on a gaming device. Loads of games require multitouch controls which Capacitive screens support natively and Resistive screens don't or they do it really poorly. I have Uncharted: Golden Abyss and either I didn't run into the section you're talking about or I'm just _"that good"_ at using the screen.
> 
> I am a Memo the Memory Man in a lot of ways, yes, but I did outline that Resistive screens are superior when it comes to precise writing. From a gaming angle though they're not, which is why most modern devices no longer use them.



In Marisa's Grandfathers room...
I didn't mean to be so divisive, my main issue with the touchscreen is that I am trying to write these responses on aphone and it is giving my fat fingers grief if I make a typo, hence my peculiar multiquote earlier.

On topic... it is a great game, the Vita version has better graphics the 3ds version is easier to make notes in. It is truly personal preference. Personally the only reason I got the 3ds version initially was so it looked nice next to my import copy of 999


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2012)

Get whatever fucking version you want, they're the same damn game. As guild said, you don't have to be precise as hell in this game so it doesn't matter what you choose. If you have a 3DS and prefer to game on it, get the game on that. If you have a Vita and prefer to play on that, get it for that. It's the same damn game and you're wasting your life away by bitching about what console to play it on instead of actually playing the masterpiece.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 25, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I actually had no problem with the 3DS version, at all. No freezing, no bugs, nothing. Only thing was spelling mistakes in the text lol. But then again, I did kind of keep my 3DS on for like 2 weeks straight...


 
European version, not USA version.


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 25, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Get whatever fucking version you want, they're the same damn game. As guild said, you don't have to be precise as hell in this game so it doesn't matter what you choose. If you have a 3DS and prefer to game on it, get the game on that. If you have a Vita and prefer to play on that, get it for that. It's the same damn game and you're wasting your life away by bitching about what console to play it on instead of actually playing the masterpiece.


 
It's not like I meant it to become a war...
Then again, it's gbatemp. I could've seen that one coming I guess.
Don't really prefer any of the two handhelds for the moment (hence the tough choice).
But since the screen is bigger and the controls are only a little less good/easy I'll go for the PS Vita version.

[/thread]


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 26, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> How is it better on the Vita? They're the exact same game :/ Even the graphics aren't better.


 
Controls for instance


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 26, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Controls for instance


 
Uh how? Both can be controlled using touch screen or analog stick. moot point.


----------



## Devin (Dec 26, 2012)

Found these things on Google.



Spoiler



Top is Vita, bottom is 3DS.





^VITA
V3DS


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 26, 2012)

Devin said:


> Found these things on Google.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... there's pretty much absolutely no difference at all unless you're a top tier grade a ass nitpicker. Hell those images only appear for like 5 seconds in the game until you press a button then you're looking at the regular style gameplay.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 26, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Uh how? Both can be controlled using touch screen or analog stick. moot point.


 
Touch screen better on vita


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 26, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Touch screen better on vita


 
Opinionated and debatable. Again, as Guild said, you don't have to be 110% precise in this game at all. Either version wins and is the same. For other games? Yeah, sure maybe the Vita has better touch screen, but for this game, that "better touch screen" doesn't play a factor at all.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 26, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Opinionated and debatable. Again, as Guild said, you don't have to be 110% precise in this game at all. Either version wins and is the same. For other games? Yeah, sure maybe the Vita has better touch screen, but for this game, that "better touch screen" doesn't play a factor at all.


 
Even if the vita has better touch screen, and you have to choose from the 3ds one and the vita, why not take the vita?
It's a little comfortable too. But yeah, you can't compare but it's obvious that I would go with the vita game.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 26, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Even if the vita has better touch screen, and you have to choose from the 3ds one and the vita, why not take the vita?


I could ask you the exact same thing, why not take the 3DS version?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 26, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I could ask you the exact same thing, why not take the 3DS version?


 


Jiehfeng said:


> Even if the vita has *better touch screen*, and you have to choose from the 3ds one and the vita, why not take the vita?
> It's a little *comfortable* too. But yeah, you can't compare but it's obvious that I would go with the vita game.


 
But good point. It's a decision from the two and I would go with the vita version.
You saw Devin's post. The vita has a little better graphics.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 26, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> But good point. It's a decision from the two and I would go with the vita version.
> You saw Devin's post. The vita has a little better graphics.


 
From that image ya, but that's only a screen you'll be looking at for roughly 10 seconds, if that. And not to mention the 3DS version was blown up, so obviously it isn't going to look as good.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 26, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> From that image ya, but that's only a screen you'll be looking at for roughly 10 seconds, if that. And not to mention the 3DS version was blown up, so obviously it isn't going to look as good.


 
So... I'll go with the vita version.


----------



## Devin (Dec 26, 2012)

The uh, game is a visual novel you know. So the visual aspect is sorta there throughout the game.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 26, 2012)

Picked the vita version?
Solid choice.

It looks a hell of a lot better on Vita (i've seen both in person). Taking notes on the vita is a minor annoyance, but I play at work anyway so I always have a piece of paper and pen to write on during my lunch/break for any puzzle too complex to use the ingame note pad. But 95% of the puzzles, the ingame notepad is juuust fine.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 26, 2012)

I'd like to state in general that Vita screencaps do the games no justice. For instance (no insult to Thug here, just an example) I was looking through his screenies of Asscreed Liberation and I thought the game looked rather meh. Now that I'm playing it, it looks a ton better. The OLED screen paired with the game being in motion look a lot better than any screencap. Keep that in mind. I guess the same could be said with the 3DS (for the obvious 3D part) but Vita screencaps are often directly from the system via the built-in screencap function while most 3DS ones you see are press released and a bit "better" looking than they should be.

But regardless, I don't think it actually fucking matters. He's made up his mind, let's be done with it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'd like to state in general that Vita screencaps do the games no justice. For instance (no insult to Thug here, just an example) I was looking through his screenies of Asscreed Liberation and I thought the game looked rather meh. Now that I'm playing it, it looks a ton better. The OLED screen paired with the game being in motion look a lot better than any screencap. Keep that in mind. I guess the same could be said with the 3DS (for the obvious 3D part) but Vita screencaps are often directly from the system via the built-in screencap function while most 3DS ones you see are press released and a bit "better" looking than they should be.
> 
> But regardless, I don't think it actually fucking matters. He's made up his mind, let's be done with it.


I too noticed that screen capture makes PSVita games look like crap, and I don't know if it's just a poorly programmed feature or if the OLED does its magic on the games. There's very little jaggies on the actual screen, so people need to take screenshots with a grain of salt - they really look top-notch on the device itself.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 26, 2012)

lol.

Not even I'm this good at derailing threads.

*@Foxi4* I've played both demos and the Vita's touchscreen is much worse when writing notes.

And try playing EBA on a capacitive screen.

*@Devin* Those pics are blown to hell for the 3DS version. It's not in the 3DS resolution (400x240).


OP, just follow my advice and buy the Vita version for voice-acting (since you live in Europe). Now quit yo bitching everyone.


----------

